# Sup forum



## greenday (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello everyone

My name is Simon and I am glad to be here

How is everyone?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Simon


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## greenday (Jan 14, 2015)

RodentsNCats said:


> Welcome


Thanks for the warm welcome
http://www.igamiing.com/clash-of-clans-hack/


----------

